# Canada Geese at Utah Lake



## clpeay (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

That is a great pic.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Awesome photo! Thanks for sharing


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Beautiful picture.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

great pic


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good grief, that's a goodun.


----------

